# Happy Birthday LawrenceU, newcreature



## PB Moderating Team (Sep 6, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-LawrenceU (born 1964, Age: 48)
-newcreature (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday to you both!!!


----------



## Curt (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## jambo (Sep 6, 2012)

A very happy birthday to you both


----------



## Zach (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you both!!!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday! Happy birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LeeD (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JennyG (Sep 6, 2012)

many happy returns, both


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## newcreature (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes! I guess my age is hidden, but it is no secret. I am thankful to be 35 today.

And Happy Birthday to you Lawrence! I didn't realize we had the same birthday. I remember how hospitable your family and church were when we visited a couple of years ago. Cheers!


----------

